# My New Machine



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

This is my new build. Approx cutting area 31”x48”, 4-280 oz-in motors, 4 independent drivers, cooling fan, BOB, 12V 29A power supply, 4 ACME 1/2-10 5 Start, V-groove ball bearings 1606-ZZ, Anti-Backlash nuts and double thrust bearings in all axes, LoveJoy couplings, X axis clears 7”, 8-LED lights under the cutter, Vacuum outlet, 110V Spindle or Bosch Colt, Control station for all electronics. Waiting for the drivers & motors and should be completed approx. end of this month


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Finally I have a working machine

Here is the 1st dry run

YouTube - 2ND CNC First Dry RunA


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats, looks like you are ready to make some sawdust, errr routerdust. What is that tube hanging down and facing the bit? Is that for a vacuum or an air blower?

I'll probably be borrowing your metal blind "cable management" because the IGUS E-Chain isn't cheap.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Paulo, 

Actually it will not be routerdust but rather aluminum chips LOL. I plan to make some aluminum pieces like bearing blocks and motor mounting plates just for the fan but first I will give it a try with MDF. Must be very careful with any new machine to establish its capabilities

The tube is to connect my central vacuum system and it will accept any standard household male vacuum nozzle.

The trick with the blind is to have the proper spacers so the cross pieces holding the cables in place do not hold the cables tight. You only need to hold the cables tight at the entry and exit points of the blind and in between the cables should be free to move to allow the blind to roll nicely. I used 2 pieces of 1/8” cardboard per side but when I will have a chance I will replace those with 1/2" SQ pine trim which is available in 8 feet lengths at any HD outlet. It will be much easier and faster. Also instead of blinds you can use aluminum roofing flashing which is sold in rolls at HD.

But it works wonderful and the cost is just nothing


----------



## iplay1515 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Blind Cable Managment*

Two thumbs up on the blind cable management system. Your idea will save me a bundle, so I owe you at least two beers.

Cheers


----------

